# Thanks, again.



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Let’s try this with verifiable facts and figures, to answer all the accusations being constantly recycled. Any one feeling there are errors, please show me where they are, and I will gladly correct, or explain further. I am not sure of the mechanics of the board, so there may be more figures than I worked with, but this is what I found from board stats.

The statement; Butch is ALWAYS PROMOTING himself; At this writing, Board stats say I have written 349 posts. Of those I have started a total of 59 threads. Of those threads?….. 35 are about a dog trial or seminar that I am participating in. 

That means 314 of my posts are dog training, health issues, or answers to other peoples questions . 

Mathematical WDF information, about me promoting myself, is that 90.1% of my posts are in answer to others questions. Meaning only 10.9% of my posts have anything to do with any kind of a Promo. 90% are about helping, and answering others questions.

So what am I “self promoting”? The K9Pro Championship? Well let’s look at all the “Self” I get out of that.

We average twenty five entries, 6 in training @ $45 entry fee = $270 and 19 in PP and Patrol at $75 entry fee= $1425 total, for a grand total of $1695.00. I have great respect for those that participate in K9Pro (even if Joby and Swami Tommy think their dogs suck) and to show that appreciation for coming half way around the world we try to have awards that express that respect.

There are no common “store trophies” with a 6 inch column and the requisite plastic GSD on top. We have metal (I think brass) loving cups large enough to hold a pony keg. Inlaid swords, not seen anywhere else in the dog world, and Cold Hard CASH, over a thousand dollars paid out this year (look at the envelopes in the cups at the award banquet) . Those trophies cost over two thousand $ U.S. plus the Cash!

To assure the integrity and honesty of a K9Pro title, we use Three judges, who don’t all know each other, or the contestants, I bring them from two other countries and one other state in the U.S. average cost (airfare, motel, meals etc.) per judge $1450 x 3 judges= $4350 add trophies + cash prize= $7,350 Out of my pocket, Damn right I promote it, and guess what? It takes food from my table every year, but I really respect these people, and K9Pro members get the best training information that can be found in any one spot on the globe, at this trial. Maybe if I promote long enough, someday……. Maybe? Naw, I’ll never make anything from any from this, but I'm damn proud of it.

Now let me address the unanswered question thing, again, with all statements being verified from WDF stats. If you are intent on slandering folks on the internet, you type fast, ....and when you get an answer, _ignore it! _Quickly go on to another question. 

People will read your new post last, and forget that the question was answered example; look at the “Thanks” thread. I had questions on the PDV from Al Curbow, Joby, Connie, and a few others. I took all those questions, and in post #28 ANSWERED each question, with the posters name, and the question in italics. I ANSWERED, no one seems to have noticed? 
Why is that? 

I have no agenda (but I can tell you who does) I make no money from events, and I just like doing dogs, am I in the wrong place? 

Oops! I forgot there was one question in the “Thanks” thread I did not answer from Alice Bezemer, let me get that one cleared up now.

Alice had gone to my Bio page, before commenting. I thought WOW! Research before questions this will be good, informed question, it’s a first! 

In that Bio, first line, it says I am a Texas state and Mexico, licensed police/security dog trainer. _That didn’t interest her. 
_
I have been licensed for over twenty years, which requires verifiable police or licensed security experience of three years to get the license. So I have over twenty three years of State verifiable experience as a trainer on that Bio, but _that didn’t interest her.
_
I have worked for Governments, who all do extensive background checks before they hire someone, as well as heads of state, who check business, as well as personal backgrounds, before hiring people to protect their A$$ (and then they don’t hire the lowest bidder to protect them) But _that didn’t interest her. _

No, her question was a grammar question; Alice Bezzemer wrote; . _”lets face it, anyone who talks about himself in the 2nd person, like Mr Cappel does on his account,” _

Sorry Alice, I didn’t write that, in the 2nd or even the 9th person , and you are the first person to ever see it that way in over fifteen years. But it's a WDF question, so let's answer it, as I do ALL others on the WDF.

The bio you read was written in the mid nineties by the Association of Security & Industrial Security Specialists. It is an international trade organization for private security companies like Pinkerton and para-military companies like Dyncorp and Blackwater. They can do background checks, reference stuff better than most governments. They called Me and asked me to teachK9 tactics at a few of their association seminars. 

They wrote that bio, Not Me. They did whatever they do, when looking for experts, amd thought I was the Man or maybe DogMan, to teach their members. They wrote the bio, so I can’t answer your 2nd person question which is the ONLY question I have not answered on this board


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1OFWdTq3gEA


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

So Mike, 
Will you address any of the facts I posted, according to WDF?
Or just type fast and move on?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow Butch now you are dazzling me with your mathematical prowess and your ability to slide in some more advertizing along with it . Very slick . How you came up with that numbers BS I'll never know because I deal with reality and all anyone here has to do is look at all the past posts you have made and read them to see the truth . Same for you ability as a " Dogman " . All that needs to be done there is to go to youtube and search Butch Cappel or K9PS and watch the many videos there . Type all you like but no matter how well you dress it up in writting the real proof is right before our very eyes in living color .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's starting to sound like a bunch of different Church denominations trying to decide who's going to Hell or not :razz:


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Jim Nash wrote; _Wow Butch now you are dazzling me with your mathematical prowess_

Exactly Mr. Nash, the proof is right before your eyes, i don't put up the counts, but anyone else can verify the WDF numbers. The nice thing about being right is you don't have to remember and the facts (in this case the WDF stats) speak for themselves.

As far as Youtube, I have put one video on Youtube, I have *no* idea what that has to do with anything in this thread, but again, as always, I WILL answer any questions about my video?

So your question is?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Didn't have any questions . I made some statements . Questions are usually followed by a question mark .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So then about 60% of your threads are "about a dog trial or seminar that I am participating in. " 

This rule will be applicable to all 60%, as well as to anyone else using the board as their ad venue:

_... as *all the mods and admin have agreed*, using the board as a free announcement/advertising venue does require that questions about the event need to be answered on this board (without diversion to another site for answers). This applies to anyone who avails themselves of the opportunity to publicize events here._


----------

